

How the Tsilhqot’in got their land back and why Canada will never be the same - stepmr
http://thewalrus.ca/title-fight/

======
stepmr
If anyone is interested in Aboriginal Title the University of British Columbia
runs a great primer site on general Indigenous issues in Canada. See:
[http://indigenousfoundations.arts.ubc.ca/home/land-
rights/ab...](http://indigenousfoundations.arts.ubc.ca/home/land-
rights/aboriginal-title.html)

